# My Precioussssess



## statusquo (Apr 3, 2015)

Just sharing


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2015)

Had you noticed that your username is at odds with your knife collection?

Thanks for a nice guy profile comparison. Is that K-tip a Kono HD? That Martel almost makes me want to get back into full carbons again.

Proud set for sure!


----------



## Asteger (Apr 3, 2015)

A proud collection, with a distinct lack of Japanese pieces therein. I'm not into custom handles myself, but yours are nice and tasteful I'd say.

Is the photo level? Ie, does the mag bar really go up like that, with the knives parallel to the floor? I was going to make a joke about it being 'wrong' then thought, wait, maybe it really is like that.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 3, 2015)

Precious indeed! I like you tastes .


----------



## chinacats (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice Rack! 

So i've got Ealy, Catcheside, ?, Butch (?), Martell, Tsourkan, ?, ? ,?, 1303


----------



## KCMande (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice collection, talk to me about that scimitar. I've been meaning to pick one up for years, just haven't found one that blows my mind. 
Love the handle on the K tip too.


----------



## statusquo (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! Username is from university, whenever we did a business case I always wanted to go with the do nothing option!

From top to bottom: Ealy parer, Catcheside stainlesss 270, HHH AEBL 270, Old Foster Bros cimeter - rehandle by Daniel Omalley, Martell 01 240, Marko 52100 250(?), Kono HH - handle by Hattorichop, Old lamson fork - rehandle by Daniel Omalley, Mario CPM petty, 1303 -handle by Mike Henry

I picked up the cimeter of off ebay, and Daniel worked his magic, here's a thread with more info:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13336-Foster-Bros-cimeter-refresh?highlight=


I got the rack vertical just because of the way my kitchen is laid out, however the magnets are very strong and other than the fork (which I only put up for pic) the knives are very secure.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 3, 2015)

Great set!


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks great. I see the magnets on your rail are exposed. Do you find that this marks the blades?


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 4, 2015)

GREAT SET!!! Super sexy HHH. :cool2:


----------

